# My two betta's Midnight and Quicksilver.



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

I just joined this forum yesterday and have already had some excellent support and advice on my betta Quicksilver,
So I thought I'd officially introduce both my male betta fish,

The blue guy is Midnight and the silver is Quicksilver,
On a side note how do they look?
(I know about the diamond eye)
Also what would each of their colours be considered? 
I know they are both PK
Thank's for any input 😊


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Sorry, I dont know their colours but they sure are very beautiful!


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Sorry, I dont know their colours but they sure are very beautiful!


Thank you 😊


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

They are so gorgeous! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> They are so gorgeous! Welcome to the forum.


Thank you very much 😊


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah of course!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

How long have you had them for?


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> How long have you had them for?


I've had Midnight for around 6 months and Quicksilver for just a few days 😊


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Aww I'm so happy for you!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

I have 1 male twintail halfmoon betta (Tao)


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> I have 1 male twintail halfmoon betta (Tao)


How long have you had him for? Tao is a great name!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Since February. Thank you! It means "beautiful waves"


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Wow yes definitely a beautiful name!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah! Want to see a picture of him?


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Yeah! Want to see a picture of him?


Sorry just seen your message, absolutely 
yes! I would love to see a picture of him 😊


----------

